# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Foto të rastësishtme!

## PINK

buleza shiu.




p.s.teme personale, me foto te bera nga une.

----------


## _ronald_

i ke ber vet apo i gjete ne google :ngerdheshje: 

foto impresionante :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PINK

> i ke ber vet apo i gjete ne google
> 
> foto impresionante


Foto te bera para 30 min. Sigurisht nga une. Aty eshte dhe kenaqesia ime. Thx  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## _ronald_

foto profesionale do thoja,seriozisht tani.

----------


## sam1r

Me vjen mir te shoh se ke hapur teme me vete, me fotografi tuat grumbulluar ne nje vend :buzeqeshje: . Pres te tjera, e sa u perket ketyre, jan te mrekullueshme.. te lumt!

----------


## mia@

Shume te bukura Pink!

----------


## PINK

Flmd Dea&Saimir  :buzeqeshje: 

p.s. a ka mundesi moderatori qe i nderroi titulllin ta leri ashtu sic ishte. Eshte thjesht nje titull, pak rendesi ka ne ishte ne shqip apo anglisht, fundja vereni ne thojza por sic ishte , permbatja ketu eshte e gjitha ne shqip. Flmd paraprakisht.  :buzeqeshje: 


..e mbas shiut gjthmone del dielli..

----------


## BOKE

PINK shume te bukura fotot! Urime.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dito

> Foto te bera para 30 min. Sigurisht nga une. Aty eshte dhe kenaqesia ime. Thx



Sa rren kjo mer daje, bobobobobobob

Pse si thu qe ti kam nis une eeeeee
Vjedhajdute:P

----------


## shigjeta

Kur nuk ben ndryshim....  :buzeqeshje:  mqs edhe e ka emrin forumi shqiptar. Nese do t'i ve ndonje titull tjeter ne shqip...

Shume te bukura fotot.

----------


## Fiori

Fotoja e dyte me gjembat me pelqen shume ...

----------


## projekti21_dk

Vërtet unë u mrekullova nga këto fotografi.
Të lumtë!

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

wow pink, paske talent, dhe kamer te mire  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## RaPSouL

Pink ke fillu me mu bo profi në këto punë  :perqeshje:

----------


## PINK

flmd te gjitheve, sjam profesionte.. thjesht nje hobi im ne kohen e lire. E sidomos kur bie shi, me kap kjo deshire e fotografise.

Fiori, ajo eshte bush-ja ime e preferuar. Jam in love me te ngjyre qe ka.

----------


## martini1984

Bej ndonje kalendar per vitin tjeter.
Shume te bukura,bravo Pink :buzeqeshje:

----------


## _ronald_

pink,po presim foto te tjera ne :ngerdheshje:

----------


## PINK

Durim Roni, durim. Fotot e mira behen avash avash.  :perqeshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Pink,

je ZIM-ue,... :ngerdheshje: 

ke fillu me i photoshopu fotot,... :shkelje syri:

----------


## PINK

No, not really. Si kam prek shume keto siper.  :buzeqeshje:

----------

